# Leds para iluminacion



## Milesi German (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola, Soy nuevo en el asunto de electronica y quisiera saber como conectar 50 leds de alto brillo a 220 volts sin transformador. Si alguien sabe porfavor indicarme como y cuales son los elementos necesarios para tal conexion y diagrama de conexionado. Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 28, 2007)

Milesi German dijo:
			
		

> Hola, Soy nuevo en el asunto de electronica y quisiera saber como conectar 50 leds de alto brillo a 220 volts sin transformador. Si alguien sabe porfavor indicarme como y cuales son los elementos necesarios para tal conexion y diagrama de conexionado. Muchas Gracias.-



Hola, mirá, yo diseñé un circuito para un solo LED pero lo agrandé un poco y lo calculé de nuevo para vos.
Mirá en la foto que donde vá la flechita tenés que seguir agregando el paralelo más ramas de leds con resistencias como la que está en rojo.
La resistencia de 560 ohms la calculé teniendo en cuenta que en cada LED cae 3V pero eso depende.
Fijate cuánta tensión cae en cada LED tuyo y calculá de nuevo:

[ 24V - (5 x Vled) ] / I

Vled es la tensión de cada led e I es la corriente, yo te recomiendo 15mA que alumbra más que bien.

      CUIDADO      
Cuando desenchufes esto, el capacitor grande queda cargado y si tocas las patas del enchufe te va a dar una linda descarga.

Ah!, los leds son de bajo consumo si los conectás a una fuente de baja tension, pero acá el conjunto consume cerca de 55W


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 11, 2009)

Buenas, 

soy nuevo en el tema de los leds para iluminación, pero tengo en mente un proyecto, para iluminar una zona cerrada mediante la transmisión de la luz por policarbonato, por los orificios que se observan en la imagen. El tema es que estoy usando cuatro fluorescente de 58 w, y me gustaría disminuir el consumo a menos 20 W, mediante un uso óptimo de la luz y la utilización de leds de alto brillo.

La iluminación, como ejemplo, se puede ver como una caja cerrada de grosor 16 centimetros, y los lados a iluminar de tamaño 1.3x1.8 metros2, y en la parte superior una tira de leds que ilumina la lamina de policarbonato para repartir la luz uniformente.

Es viable?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## piripipri (Mar 11, 2009)

creo que quedaria muy bien una fila de leds por abajo si la longitud es pequeña
y una por arriba y otra por abajo arian un efecto muy bonito


----------



## ls2k (Mar 11, 2009)

si pones un led  en cada punta seguro so se iluminara mucho (yo lo hacia con vumetros estereos: ponia en una de esas cosillas de policarbonato los leds de un vumetro (leds comunes de 5mm no de alto brillo)  en cada punta de un troxo de 30cm  x 10 lineas o tubitos se veia bien bonito en la habitacion)

lo que puedes hacer es  en un tubo fluorescente chico abrirlo con cuidado para que el gas no te tire el polvito blanco.. luego  le pones 3 leds de 10mm  de alto brillo en cada punta lo alimentas usas una fuente sin transformador y !ya esta un fluorescente a leds que ilumina su buen poco incluso como es a leds lo puedes hacer un ritmico para que valla al ritmo de la musica. 

lo otro es cortar un tubito de la lamina de policarbonato i le tiras cal con agua por fuera con un cepillo de dientes.. esperas que se seque, luego le tiras un barniz transparente por fuera  para que el cal se pegue..luego muele un trocito de espejo  y buscas la forma de pegarlos esparcidos por dentro del tubito con cal. les pones un led de 5mm de alto brillo  en cada punta . luego metes todo en un tubo mas grande sin que toque los bordes solo un poquito mas grande . que da muy bonito yo los ponia por ebajo del auto cuando no tenia neones y engañaban muy bien a la gente asta los hacia andar al ritmo de la musica.. cosa que no se puede hacer con los neones reales.. 

ojala te sirva

saludos 

america unida   Simon Bolivar hasta LS2K


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 12, 2009)

Gracias por las ideas, la verdad que no sabía que se podían hacer tantas cosas con estos chismes.

El problema que tengo no es iluminación de ambiente, que es lo que entiendo que me estaís comentando. Vamos a ver como me explico, un ejemplo parecido, son el tema de los posters de anuncios de tiendas, que ponen  luz + difusor + poster, esto funciona muy bien si la distancia entre luz y poster es la justa para el angulo de emisión de los fluorescentes o los leds. 

Ahora bien, mi problema es que no tengo esa distancia, sería para iluminar un poster de unos 2 metros cuadrados, por ello lo de la lámina de policarbonato, además quiero una iluminación buena, para que se vea bien por la noche y a una cierta distancia.

Saludos


----------



## ls2k (Mar 12, 2009)

compadre eres publicista o que?... es chiste... no mira puedes hacer lo mismo que lo del tubo pero en toda la lamina es mas trabajo y mas leds pero.... si lo pones haci no mas sin cal solo se iluminaran los bordes... la cosa es lo quieres para tu habitacion? o para que cosa?

saludos


----------



## saiwor (Mar 12, 2009)

hola amigos del foro... 
mi opinión seria lo seguiente: Si queremos una lampara con leds, porque no poner los leds en serie.
si es para 220AC:
Leds de 3V      :   73 leds  en serie a 220AC
Leds de 1.5V   : 146 leds  en serie a 220AC
Primero polarizamos 220AC con diodos será pues de 4A, ponemos un 104/400V y ante de los diodos tembien poner un 104/400V... solo creo q no estoy seguro es: cuantos watts, ampers consumira?
mas bien pon un filtro o protector contra rayos o trunos ::::
La verdad no he probado... pues ese es mi opinión.


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 13, 2009)

jejeje

No soy publicista, pero un amigo, que si lo es, me ha preguntado por la viabilidad del tema en cuestión. El objetivo es iluminar en la calle por la noche, que se vea en condiciones y no haga sombras en la imagen. La verdad es que no es necesario ningún tipo de efecto óptico, simplemente una iluminación uniforme del poste en cuestion. 

Ahora bien, con las sugerencias que me habeís proporcionado, no dudeís que me haré algo para mi habitación, jejejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## sebarincon (Nov 18, 2010)

HOla amigos, les comento que hice la siguiente lampara que esta en la foto.

Son 75 led de 3w, lo cual me da un flujo luminoso aprecido a una Lampara de presion de sodio de 250 watt. 

Los led estan todos en serie, con lo cual el consumo de la lampara es solamente de 0.75 A/H.

La cuestion es la siguiente, necesito hacerle un driver, porque en este momento lo tengo con resistencias nada mas, pero el problema siguiente es que a medida que los led empiezan a calentar un poco se me dispara el consumo, y con lo cual la temperatura va aumentando si lo dejo un tiempo (mas o menos 10 miinutos). empieza l oque se llama la avalancha termica.

El tema es que vi 10 millones de driver diferentes, pero todos son de entrada de voltaje 85v-220v, pero el problema es la salida, maximo 48 volt, o bien 60v algunos.

con lo cual, tendria que poner varias ramas en paralelo, y eso me perjudica el consumo, que es una de las principales caracterizticas de los led, alguien sabe como lo utilizan las lamparas de calle que se venden ahora??  o que driver usar?? o como usarlo?

un saludo!


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 20, 2010)

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, mirá, yo diseñé un circuito para un solo LED pero lo agrandé un poco y lo calculé de nuevo para vos.
> Mirá en la foto que donde vá la flechita tenés que seguir agregando el paralelo más ramas de leds con resistencias como la que está en rojo.
> La resistencia de 560 ohms la calculé teniendo en cuenta que en cada LED cae 3V pero eso depende.
> Fijate cuánta tensión cae en cada LED tuyo y calculá de nuevo:
> ...



Hola Francisco, el circuito me interesa y quería que me aclarases alguna que otra duda, ¿hasta cuantas series (en paralelo con su resistencia) de led's se puede limitar? y la otra sobre los condensadores para no liarla parda jeje, el primero de 3,3 uF 400V supongo que será de poliester y el segundo de filtro de 470 uF ¿cuantos voltios tiene que aguantar?
Los led que voi a poner van a ser de alto brillo a 3 V cada uno y 20 mA, ya que voi a preparar una lámpara de salon con ello y para alguna zona mas de la casa.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola.

Cómo es tu circuito.
Cuál es el voltaje del LED, cuál es su corriente típica del LED, con qué voltaje estás trabajado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 21, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cómo es tu circuito.
> Cuál es el voltaje del LED, cuál es su corriente típica del LED, con qué voltaje estás trabajado.
> ...



Hola compañero, no se si lo diras por mis pequeñas dudas, si es por eso, el circuito es lo que puso en su contestacion el compañero Francisco Garlaza.

Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola.

Lee esto tal vez te dé una idea de como armar tu lampara.

Ver el archivo adjunto 22759

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 22, 2010)

sebarincon dijo:


> HOla amigos, les comento que hice la siguiente lampara .
> 
> Son 75 led de 3w, lo cual me da un flujo luminoso aprecido a una Lampara de presion de sodio de 250 watt.
> 
> ...




Que lámpara mas grande es el que tienes, como quisiera poder experimentar con led de 3w.

Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza para lidiar con el calor es colocar todo el conjunto en una base de aluminio(con silicona refrigerante para adherir cada led), por detras que este aleteado y un buen ventilador o cooler. Lo segundo es el driver, este tiene que ser mas como este, sin los componentes del recuadro azul, para mantenerlo fijado a una corriente que se calcula por la resistencia* (Vbe/Iled), si lo quieres de 750mA *(0.7V/0.75=0.95 ohmios). Ahora tambien esta los drivers de corriente comerciales como*NSI45060jdt4g y NSI45090DDT4G (claro que unos en paralelo), algo raros de conseguirlos. Pero en fin son cosas con las que puedes experimentar, como un mosfet u transistor que soporte esos voltajes.


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Lee esto tal vez te dé una idea de como armar tu lampara.
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero, tiene muy buena pinta y es fiel candidato para realizarlo, me pondré manos a la obra, sobre todo para reemplazar las bombillas fundidas que tengo por casa, espero que no me produzca interferencias en las radios, sobre todo en Onda Media (MW)


----------



## leinad17 (May 22, 2013)

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, mirá, yo diseñé un circuito para un solo LED pero lo agrandé un poco y lo calculé de nuevo para vos.
> Mirá en la foto que donde vá la flechita tenés que seguir agregando el paralelo más ramas de leds con resistencias como la que está en rojo.
> La resistencia de 560 ohms la calculé teniendo en cuenta que en cada LED cae 3V pero eso depende.
> Fijate cuánta tensión cae en cada LED tuyo y calculá de nuevo:
> ...



Veo el circuito pero no la etapa de rectificacion, al menos parece de media onda con lo cual los leds prenderian al 50%, si me lo aclaras te lo agradezco, saludos.


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

fijate que ese post es del 2007...


----------



## leinad17 (May 22, 2013)

sebarincon dijo:


> HOla amigos, les comento que hice la siguiente lampara que esta en la foto.
> 
> Son 75 led de 3w, lo cual me da un flujo luminoso aprecido a una Lampara de presion de sodio de 250 watt.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo eso no te modifica el consumo, el consumo se mide en watts, 1 watt es 1 amper x 1 volt, si te fijas bien en el circuito, como vos decis tendrias varias lineas en paralelo, pero no de 220 x o,75 sino de 60 x 0,75, hace las cuentas y el consumo es el mismo, ley de ohm amigo.


----------



## palurdo (May 22, 2013)

leinad17 dijo:


> Veo el circuito pero no la etapa de rectificacion, al menos parece de media onda con lo cual los leds prenderian al 50%, si me lo aclaras te lo agradezco, saludos.



El Zener hace 2 funciones, rectifica y estabiliza a 24V la tensión (o que ocurre es que con ese condensador de 3,3uF el Zener se tiene que estar calentando de la leche porque se chupará la mayor parte de la corriente), mi condensador sería de 1uF o incluso más pequeño.

Cuando digo que el zener rectifica, olvídate de los leds, desconectalos del circuito, y olvídate que es un zener y míralo como un diodo normal. 

No ves ahora esto?








Esto es un rectificador de onda completa que además dobla la tensión. Lo que ocurre aquí es que el condensador de 3,3uF es mucho más pequeño que el de 470uF por lo que en cuanto conectas algo que chupe corriente el voltaje de salida que en vacío sería el doble, baja pronto a estabilizarse para compensar el consumo de corriente.

De hecho con un buen cálculo para el condensador de red, ni es necesario colocar un zener (con 2 1N4007 sobra) y ni siquiera la resistencia de 560, ya que el condensador a la frecuencia de 50Hz se comporta como una resistencia muy alta por lo que entregaría una corriente bastante estable aunque fluctuara la tensión de red (eso sí, los transitorios de encender y apagar los notarías).


----------



## lizan (May 22, 2013)

subo este pdf tal vez ayude a su proyecto .modificandolo podria servir .Exitos !!!!!!!


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

???

Ese esquema lo probaste?

Para mi que no anda, un 3904 no puede tener una tension aplicada de 300 V. Y encima esta conectado a 220 sin aislacion... un peligro.


----------



## lizan (May 22, 2013)

si lo probe funciona .la idea del compañero era conectar los led a 220,no?? no se quema el transistor porque esta en serie con los led y la resistencia limitadora r 9. sino tambien se quemarian  los leds.Exitos!!!!


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

Y cuando el transistor va al corte, como se las arregla con 200V+ enter C y E?


----------



## lizan (May 22, 2013)

no son 220v el transistor nunca recibira 220 v esta conectado en serie .


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

En el texto dice que el voltaje rectificado esta en aprox. 300V, cuando el transistor corta todo ese voltaje deberia caer sobre el, o hay algo que se me escapa, no se.


----------



## palurdo (May 23, 2013)

chclau tienes razón, con el transistor a corte  en colector deben caer unos 300V. Lo único que puedo pensar es que C1, que a 50Hz tiene una impedancia de unos 1500 Ohm, limitará la corriente a un máximo de 200mA. El problema es que el 555 no chupa tanto por la R limitadora de 56K, apenas unos 5mA, por lo que en los diodos, si no tenemos 300V, tendremos un valor muy cercano (300*195/200=292V). Cuando el transistor se corta, por los diodos y la resistencia no pasa corriente, lo que significa que el voltaje en el ánodo del primer diodo tiene que ser el mismo que el voltaje de colector del transistor, es decir, 292V (que serán más ya que la rectificada de red en realidad son 311V). 

O el transistor se quema por superar Vceo máx, o el transistor debe de ser mucho mejor de lo que supuestamente debe ser.

Yo cambiaría Q2 por un MJE13001 o incluso mejor un MJE13003 (ojo con los terminales que no son los mismos que el 2N3904).

Lo que me parece que en la descripción del circuito todos los valores que dan están mal o calculados a ojímetro. Para empezar 300V/1K5 son 200mA y no 60mA como dice el texto. Luego dice que el transistor conmuta una onda cuadrada más o menos con valor de alterna 250V, pero es que la Vrms de una cuadrada es la misma que la Vrms de una senoidal, así que de 250V nada de nada, que son 220V o un poco menos. A partir de ahí los valores de las resistencias limitadoras que calcula no son muy útiles. Además esa "gran velocidad" de conmutación puede no ser suficientemente rápida para evitar picos de corriente de 20mA*1.4142... durante mucho tiempo a través de los leds, por lo que acabarán funcionando en el límite de los valores máximos. Yo haría el cálculo sobre el valor de continua del rectificador, es decir 300V/0.02=600Ohm, y colocaría una resistencia de 680Ohm por seguridad.


----------



## lizan (May 23, 2013)

El circuito funciona. veo que en vuestro calculo estan omitiendo el consumo de los led. elcircuito tanque + puente rectificador y resistencias limitadoras les debe ser familiar ;los Chinos lo implementan en sus cargadores de baterias para linternas, radios portatiles recargables Etc.que se enchufan directo a 220 .yo lo descubri en los indicadores  de funcion (piloto ) de una fabricadora de Helados .Eran 6 led Rojos de 5mm el circuito tanque puente rectificador y resistencia limitadora Alrededor de 22k . no soy bueno para las explicaciones .



El circuito funciona. veo que en vuestro calculo estan omitiendo el consumo de los led. elcircuito tanque + puente rectificador y resistencias limitadoras les debe ser familiar ;los Chinos lo implementan en sus cargadores de baterias para linternas, radios portatiles recargables Etc.que se enchufan directo a 220 .yo lo descubri en los indicadores  de funcion (piloto ) de una fabricadora de Helados .Eran 6 led Rojos de 5mm el circuito tanque puente rectificador y resistencia limitadora Alrededor de 22k . no soy bueno para las explicaciones .



la idea era algo asi. lo malo de la conexion en serie es que si un led se quema te quedas sin luz.  (circuito abierto) en fin solo es una propuesta mas...


----------



## blanko001 (May 23, 2013)

En el circuito del estrober de construyasuvideorockola utilizan un capacitor a la entrada para disminuir el paso de corriente mediante inductancia capacitiva. Éste principio nos sirve para calcular la corriente que circulará por la serie de LEDs. Comparto un exel para el calculo de los capacitores, cambian voltajes, consumo en amperios y frecuencia. Nos dará el capacitor necesario.

PD: soy partidario de utilizar un capacitor (preferiblemente que doble en valor a la tension de la red)  por cada serie que necesitemos, así garantizamos una sola corriente determinanda atravesando por los LED. Además de disponer de una resistencia de por ejemplo 1Mega ohm en paralelo al capacitor para descargarlo y un puente de diodos para rectificar.


----------



## lizan (May 23, 2013)

blanko001
gracias ,buen aporte.


----------



## palurdo (May 24, 2013)

lizan dijo:


> El circuito funciona. veo que en vuestro calculo estan omitiendo el consumo de los led. elcircuito tanque + puente rectificador y resistencias limitadoras les debe ser familiar ;los Chinos lo implementan en sus cargadores de baterias para linternas, radios portatiles recargables Etc.que se enchufan directo a 220 .yo lo descubri en los indicadores  de funcion (piloto ) de una fabricadora de Helados .Eran 6 led Rojos de 5mm el circuito tanque puente rectificador y resistencia limitadora Alrededor de 22k . no soy bueno para las explicaciones .
> 
> la idea era algo asi. lo malo de la conexion en serie es que si un led se quema te quedas sin luz.  (circuito abierto) en fin solo es una propuesta mas...



A ver, no es por hacer mala sangre ni mucho menos. Pero estamos jugando con voltajes muy altos y los cálculos deben de estar perfectos y estar muy seguros de lo que hacemos o de lo contrario podemos prender fuego o electrocutar a alguien.

En primer lugar, notas que no tomamos en consideración el consumo de los LEDs. Esto es completamente cierto, y es que estamos hablando del voltaje de colector del transistor, CUANDO EL TRANSISTOR NO CONDUCE Y LOS DIODOS SE ENCUENTRAN APAGADOS, luego no consumen. Esto no es una lámpara de los chinos, es un estroboscopio y hay un momento en el que los LEDs se apagan.

Seguramente el transistor Q2 no se quema porque a poco que circule corriente por los leds (justo antes de encenderse) ya provoca que haya caida de tensión por las uniones PN de los diodos. Pero si no hay corriente, por los diodos no hay casi caida y el colector está al potencial de red (eso sí, sin pasar corriente). Seguramente la corriente de fugas del transistor del orden de los microamperios sea suficiente para provocar la caida de tensión en los LEDs y evitar que se queme, pero no es un buen diseño porque estás llevando al transistor a su máximo de Vceo.

El condensador C1 es demasiado grande para limitar la corriente a 20mA  (debería ser 10 veces menor como el excel de blanko001, cuando conectamos pocos leds, por ejemplo unos 10 o así), pero en principio esto no es problema cuando conectamos muchos leds porque necesitamos un voltaje alto para encenderlos. Ló único es que C1 limita la corriente máxima en caso de cortocircuito. La resistencia de 10 ohm sólo sirve ahí para funcionar de fusible. Con 300V, 10 ohm no es nada que limite nada.

LED Blanco Vf@20mA = 3.0V -> 80 LEDS = 240V
LED Azul Vf@20mA = 3.0V -> 80 LEDS = 240V
LED Verde Vf@20mA = 2.1V -> 80 LEDS = 168V
LED Ambar Vf@20mA = 2.1V -> 80 LEDs = 168V
LED Rojo Vf@20ma = 1.7V -> 80 LEDs = 136V

Supongamos que tenemos 300V en el puente rectificador. Hay que tener en cuenta que aunque el consumo de los leds es de 20mA, y C2 actua de filtro para hacer que baje el voltaje a través de C1, éste debido a su valor puede entregar hasta 200mA de corriente, por lo que si le quitamos sólo de un 5% al 10% de la corriente no es que baje mucho el voltaje. Bajará unos 30V nada más, y pasamos de 300V a 270V estabilizados por C2. 

La velocidad de conmutación del estroboscopio se encuentra entre los 3 y 25 Hz, velocidad demasiado baja para considerar un voltaje promedio por los LEDs.

Ahora, para leds blancos o azules, tenemos (270V - 240V)/0.02=1500 Ohm, y los leds consumirán en promedio 10mA (0 cuando están apagados y 20 estando encendidos). Que el consumo sea promedio no significa que por los leds la corriente promedio deba ser la máxima ya que durante mucho tiempo la corriente que pase por los leds será el doble de la máxima permitida y acabarán estropeándose. Otra cosa es que los LEDs funcionaran a unos cuantos kHz de frecuencia, donde la corriente instantánea aunque mayor que la máxima, sea de tan corta duración que el led no sufra, como en los joule thief. Por cierto la Resistencia tendría que ser 1500ohm*(0.02A)^2=0,6W. 

Para LEDs Verdes y Amarillos 270-168=102V -> 102/0.02=5100 Ohm y 2W.

Para LEDs Rojos 270-136=134-> 134/0.02=6700 Ohm y 2,6W.

Aún en el caso de que los LEDs conduzcan algo por otra vía cuando el transistor se encuentre a corte (como por ejemplo una resistencia de 100K puesta en paralelo con el colector del transistor), en colector tendremos 30V en corte si los leds son Blancos o Azules, 102V si son Amarillos o Verdes, y 136V si son rojos. Sólo en el caso de los leds Blancos o Azules el transistor se encuentra funcionando dentro del márgen de seguridad, y tampoco, porque caida de tensión de un LED cuando por el pasa, digamos, 0,1mA, no es la misma que a 20mA, es bastante menor.


----------

